# Sanremo: Amadeus confermato nel 2023 e 2024



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

Come dichiarato da una nota Rai, su decisione dell'AD Carlo Fuortes e del direttore Prime Time Rai Stefano Coletta che hanno incontrato questa mattina il presentatore: *Amadeus sarà conduttore e direttore artistico per la quarta e quinta volta di fila del Festival di Sanremo, nel 2023 e 2024, *dopo gli ascolti record di quest'anno.

Un annuncio a sorpresa, che permette al conduttore di Soliti Ignoti di eguagliare il record di Pippo Baudo, il quale ha condotto cinque Sanremo di fila dal 1992 al 1996 per un totale di 13 edizioni presentate.

* eguagliato anche il record di Mike Bongiorno, il primo a condurre cinque Sanremo di fila dal 1963 al 1967 per un totale di 11 edizioni presentate.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da una nota Rai, su decisione dell'AD Carlo Fuortes e del direttore Prime Time Rai Stefano Coletta che hanno incontrato questa mattina il presentatore: *Amadeus sarà conduttore e direttore artistico per la quarta e quinta volta di fila del Festival di Sanremo, nel 2023 e 2024, *dopo gli ascolti record di quest'anno.
> 
> Un annuncio a sorpresa, che permette al conduttore di Soliti Ignoti di eguagliare il record di Pippo Baudo, il quale ha condotto cinque Sanremo di fila dal 1992 al 1996 per un totale di 13 edizioni presentate.


Già mi aspetto tanto materiale contro i russi in generale e la regola dell'esclusione di tutti i cantanti che hanno a che fare con la citata nazione. Almeno, con questa scusante, mettessero la Kuzmina e la Safroncik vallette e non i ciessi di quest'anno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da una nota Rai, su decisione dell'AD Carlo Fuortes e del direttore Prime Time Rai Stefano Coletta che hanno incontrato questa mattina il presentatore: *Amadeus sarà conduttore e direttore artistico per la quarta e quinta volta di fila del Festival di Sanremo, nel 2023 e 2024, *dopo gli ascolti record di quest'anno.
> 
> Un annuncio a sorpresa, che permette al conduttore di Soliti Ignoti di eguagliare il record di Pippo Baudo, il quale ha condotto cinque Sanremo di fila dal 1992 al 1996 per un totale di 13 edizioni presentate.


Meritato.. E anche perché comunque non vedo grandi alternative.. Di nuovo Calimero conti o il prete Fazio? Quel fasullo di Insinna?


----------



## Swaitak (4 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da una nota Rai, su decisione dell'AD Carlo Fuortes e del direttore Prime Time Rai Stefano Coletta che hanno incontrato questa mattina il presentatore: *Amadeus sarà conduttore e direttore artistico per la quarta e quinta volta di fila del Festival di Sanremo, nel 2023 e 2024, *dopo gli ascolti record di quest'anno.
> 
> Un annuncio a sorpresa, che permette al conduttore di Soliti Ignoti di eguagliare il record di Pippo Baudo, il quale ha condotto cinque Sanremo di fila dal 1992 al 1996 per un totale di 13 edizioni presentate.


covid, WWIII al prossimo veramente gli alieni arrivano


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Meritato.. E anche perché comunque non vedo grandi alternative.. Di nuovo Calimero conti o il prete Fazio? Quel fasullo di Insinna?


Secondo me dopo di lui doveva esserci Cattelan, che però con il flop del suo show ha bruciato tutti i piani (il fatto che farà l'eurovision è perchè ha insistito a firmare la conduzione prima che facesse il flop, di conseguenza in Rai non ci puntano più e, se avete letto sui vari siti dedicati, pure Netflix è rimasta scontenta del suo programma ed infatti ha tagliato le puntate rispetto al numero inizialmente previsto). 

Insinna, invece, in un'intervista ha detto che non vuole farlo e che già Del Noce anni fa glielo propose e lui declinò.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da una nota Rai, su decisione dell'AD Carlo Fuortes e del direttore Prime Time Rai Stefano Coletta che hanno incontrato questa mattina il presentatore: *Amadeus sarà conduttore e direttore artistico per la quarta e quinta volta di fila del Festival di Sanremo, nel 2023 e 2024, *dopo gli ascolti record di quest'anno.
> 
> Un annuncio a sorpresa, che permette al conduttore di Soliti Ignoti di eguagliare il record di Pippo Baudo, il quale ha condotto cinque Sanremo di fila dal 1992 al 1996 per un totale di 13 edizioni presentate.



Anche se è interista se lo merita


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> covid, WWIII al prossimo veramente gli alieni arrivano


Eh sti ultimi Sanremo stanno portando una sfiga tremenda...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato da una nota Rai, su decisione dell'AD Carlo Fuortes e del direttore Prime Time Rai Stefano Coletta che hanno incontrato questa mattina il presentatore: *Amadeus sarà conduttore e direttore artistico per la quarta e quinta volta di fila del Festival di Sanremo, nel 2023 e 2024, *dopo gli ascolti record di quest'anno.
> 
> Un annuncio a sorpresa, che permette al conduttore di Soliti Ignoti di eguagliare il record di Pippo Baudo, il quale ha condotto cinque Sanremo di fila dal 1992 al 1996 per un totale di 13 edizioni presentate.


*Aggiungo: eguagliato anche il record di Mike Bongiorno, il primo a condurre cinque Sanremo di fila dal 1963 al 1967 per un totale di 11 edizioni presentate.*

Qualcuno dello staff aggiunga, se vuole.


----------



## Viulento (4 Marzo 2022)

peccato, ci avrei visto bene red ronnie.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Marzo 2022)

A sto giro non sarà una sagra di gay e trans ma un comizio contro la russia


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Marzo 2022)

Scelta alquanto inaspettata, prendere questo impegno già adesso per altri due anni è abbastanza rischioso, spero non faccia la fine di Pippo Baudo. In tv ogni giorno rischia di annoiare la gente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2022)

Perfetto, allora per essere in tema vallett* VLADIMIR Luxuria.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Marzo 2022)

Minimo ci saranno un paio di strafigone ucraine arrivate come profughe, più un alieno degli UFO che fanno sorveglianza NATO. Un alieno di sesso fluido, beninteso.


----------



## Mika (4 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Già mi aspetto tanto materiale contro i russi in generale e la regola dell'esclusione di tutti i cantanti che hanno a che fare con la citata nazione. Almeno, con questa scusante, mettessero la Kuzmina e la Safroncik vallette e non i ciessi di quest'anno.


Ancora non siamo sicuri come ci arriveremo al prossimo anno...


----------

